
Show HN: Bidinfinity – Free eBay research and auction analytics platform - Charles_A
http://www.bidinfinity.com/
======
Charles_A
My brother and I started working on this project at the start of this year.
Originally we wanted this to be a private service that only we would use. In
short, we would automate scraping online auctions, and have discounted
listings sent to us in a text message, where we could then bid on the item to
sell it for profit. However, things didn't go exactly as planned, as we were
very new to using API's ( and coding in general ) and ran into a lot of bugs.
The code lay dormant for a couple of months, until we had an idea that we
could re-create it into a service that provides analytics for online auctions.
There are not really any other websites, that we are aware of, that offer
everything that we offer, such as sales volume and market share etc. We are
planning to keep developing the website until it is at a place where we are
happy with it. I would really appreciate any feedback and any comments. Thanks

